# Surf Fishing for Cobia



## ogrer

I am new to this game.

I am planning an OBX trip in three weeks, and have been told that Cobia should be around.

A friend has said to search out, techniques for surf fishing Cobia.

Where would I start?

Thanks for any direction pointers.

Bob


----------



## jettypark28

*Hello and welcome*

this topic has been posted more then a few times already, and there is a handful of threads on it already. So if i was you i would just do a "Search" here on the forum. You will get alot more info this way, from bait to what type of gear to use....Also you will be able to post a more "Detail" question for us, by telling us the gear you have and what other gear you may need.. In no way am i brushing you off, there is just so much that has been said already. That going back and going thru those threads, i belive will help you more....and knowing that this topic is still fresh in people minds here, you will find alot more info that way....People don't like to repeat themselve so much, and i belive you might not get as much info, as what is already here....:fishing: 
Bob i will also go back and look thru them, if you feel like one thread is answering most of your question, just ask a question on that thread, and it will back into the forum....were others will be able to answer more for you


----------



## ogrer

Thanks 
for the reply

As a beginner, I am using a 525 mag, and an emcast rod. Most of my casts are around 300 ft, if I don't bird nest it. I am still learning.

I have been reading the other thread "Cobia", and it looks like I will not be bringing in any large ones.

I have only been stripped once, in fresh water, by a Musky, so this should be interesting.

I really was looking for timing, locations, and bait rigs.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Drumdum

Bob,imo,three wks is going to be too late,most of the fish will have migrated by.. There will be a few still around,so you do have a shot,and maybe a shark or two while you soak bait.. Should be able to catch pompano and spainish while you're waiting.. Both sides of Buxton Point is the best area.. A normal fishfinder rig that you would use for drum is good for cobia. You could make it with a longer leader or fish it just like it is..


----------



## Choppergirl

My favorite pier is the Outer Banks Pier in South Nags Head.. The Cobia are more prevalent when there is a SE wind, as it brings in warmer water. I use a 6" bright green bucktail (green worm and hair), made by a local baitmaker, with much success. Also, a white 6" bucktail with bright pink or red head works well to attract their attention. 
Have also heard of Cobe's taking Croaker and Spot heads on Drum rigs!
Good luck!
Chop


----------



## Sea2aeS

if ya fish the surf for em, try & find a section of beach where ya see a sandbar start from the beach & works offshore before ending. fish in between the bar towards where it ends coming into the beach, should be a lil deeper area there where the cobes tend to come into & get confused. hopefully they mull around long enough to find your bait while trying to find a way out.


----------



## FishinAddiction

*Guess I should weigh in here....*

first off, your best shot's gonna be off of OBX Pier or Nags Head Pier IMHO....i agree with DD that the browns will have migrated by then, however, drive up and down the beach sloooowww......when you see a section of waves breaking and then a 20yd or more section of flat water between breaking waves.....you need to be there.


----------



## sandcruiser

*timing must nearly perfect*

As you must know by now if you a surf fisherman, timing must be perfect when targeting any fish from the sand. June is the target month for cobia and we went down to try for them. 
I must say heaving blue heads is very difficult compared to a small chunk of mullet or bunker. It's not as easy as it looks. 
We looked for the breaks just as we do for drum and we caught blues wholesale and one slot drum. No cobia unfortunately, but the 26" drum soothed our woes. The blues were fun to catch also. 
Surf fisherman must be patient and willing to fight the urge to cheat (take a charter to find the cobia).


----------



## FishinAddiction

sandcruiser said:


> As you must know by now if you a surf fisherman, timing must be perfect when targeting any fish from the sand. June is the target month for cobia and we went down to try for them.
> I must say heaving blue heads is very difficult compared to a small chunk of mullet or bunker. It's not as easy as it looks.
> We looked for the breaks just as we do for drum and we caught blues wholesale and one slot drum. No cobia unfortunately, but the 26" drum soothed our woes. The blues were fun to catch also.
> Surf fisherman must be patient and willing to fight the urge to cheat (take a charter to find the cobia).


I saw someone catch a slot the day before memorial day in the A.M. and he was parading it up and down the beach like it was a Marlin or something LOL.....we were all making fun of him down on the south beach while we cleaned my cobia


----------



## French

my only 2 cobia's were off Avalon Pier on a pin rig. Best winds is ENE wind and clear water. Nags Head Pier seems to deck more fish, but it is also more expensive. I only fished Outer Banks Pier once, and only saw/hooked up with Jack Crevalles


----------



## pier_man0909

I believe avalon has more big fish.


----------



## TreednNC

FishinAddiction said:


> I saw someone catch a slot the day before memorial day in the A.M. *and he was parading it up and down the beach like it was a Marlin or something LOL*.....we were all making fun of him down on the south beach while we cleaned my cobia


And to think, before you turned expert on us, you used to be one of those regular guys that was happy just having fun and catching most any fish


----------



## cobia man

One cobia and now an expert. Sounds like he dumbed up on one. Also just maybe that fisherman that was parading up and down the beach with his slot was just as happy with that fish as fish addiction was with his cobia.


----------



## FishinAddiction

maybe you oughta get yer post count up noob 



hey dont get me wrong im happy for him, but seriously, this dude was flipping out! It was hilarious....and as far as the one fish and now im an expert thing..........i never said i was....not once.


----------



## cobia man

Will my post count make me a better fisherman?  No seriously, it is amazing how some people become experts overnight after they catch their first big fish. Some people are just as happy with a small fish as you are with that small cobia.


----------



## dan4fish

post count dont mean crap some people fish instead of talking about it all the time


----------



## FishinAddiction

dan4fish said:


> post count dont mean crap some people fish instead of talking about it all the time


and some people do both


----------



## FishinAddiction

oh yeah and that "small cobia" was a citation:beer:


----------



## cobia man

Does a citation cobe taste better?


----------



## FishinAddiction

I dont know since Ive only caught one cobia in seven years. I have nothing to compare a citation to even though I am an expert now.


----------



## TreednNC

FishinAddiction said:


> oh yeah and that "small cobia" was a citation:beer:


As are 85% of the cobia caught in NC...so the odds are good to when you hook up and beach, theres paperwork involved, if you so choose. 

Belittle others and prepare to be belittled. I doubt that some enthusiastic fisherman excited over a slot puppy could be half as funny as half a dozen failed threads, upping your post count, trying to get "Team Croakaz" or whatever going. As far as him being excited, be happy and excited with him. It was probably a first for him and if he's that excited, thats just one more round of ammo against the antis against access.


----------



## dan4fish

treed you are right most N.C cobia are 50 lbs or better. and isn't it illegal to clean one one the beach?


----------



## FishinAddiction

Ok well the point is, I thought it was funny and I guess you guys were just looking for another opportunity to take a shot at me and thats cool if thats what makes you happy.


Let's just get back on topic here. No hard feelings on my side.:beer:


----------



## cobia man

He was so busy getting his post count up that he didn't take the time to read the rules and regulations. Typical behavior for a surf fishing newbie.


----------



## Drumdum

*Ok,that's enough fellas...*

FA,HAS posted some post that can be abrassive,but cut him off a hunk a dat slack fellas... 

I agree,the guy that was parading that fish was probably happy as if he had good sense.. I remember my first big saltwater gamefish.. It was a 15lb false albacore,caught off a livebait on the planks of Frisco.. 
I remember that fish to this day and all events leading up to his being caught.. I also paraded that fish with glee.. I grabbed that fish,all my tackle,the X,and was grinnin like a jackarse eatin briers whilest I hauled buggy to the "FishnStuff" tackle shop in Hatteras to wieght it... Still have the mount today... 

No doubt that guy took a picture,and will remember as do I...


----------



## TreednNC

slack? whats dat kenny?


----------



## AL_N_VB

TreednNC said:


> slack? whats dat kenny?


Treed...is slack is what I get on my line when a clear nose is chewin on my bait.


----------



## Ryan Y

*No Al.*

Slack is all the line your pulling off that reel from backlashes wrapping around my legs while I'm trying to drum fish...have you learned to throw those things yet?

_(I couldn't Help it!)_


----------



## TreednNC

Firespyder7 said:


> Slack is all the line your pulling off that reel from backlashes wrapping around my legs while I'm trying to drum fish...have you learned to throw those things yet?
> 
> _(I couldn't Help it!)_


Slack...Ryans moderating abilities for not locking this thread that i have so rudely turned offensive opcorn:


----------



## Cdog

Firespyder7 said:


> Slack is all the line your pulling off that reel from backlashes wrapping around my legs while I'm trying to drum fish...have you learned to throw those things yet?
> 
> _(I couldn't Help it!)_


Now that's funny... 



TreednNC said:


> Slack...Ryans moderating abilities for not locking this thread that i have so rudely turned offensive opcorn:


Justin, I haven't read anything offensive from you in this thread.

See yall at Sharkfest...


----------



## Drumdum

TreednNC said:


> slack? whats dat kenny?



Slack is what you give someone,so they can make the option to hang themselves or lighten the knot up and get free... 

No one's been offense yet,but I'm sharpen'n me axe...


----------



## cobia man

I get your point Mr. Moderator. I personally felt that the comments made were no more abrasive than FA's. Course I am not the moderator.


----------



## FishinAddiction

*In Case We Forgot....Lets just try to help this man....*



ogrer said:


> I am new to this game.
> 
> I am planning an OBX trip in three weeks, and have been told that Cobia should be around.
> 
> A friend has said to search out, techniques for surf fishing Cobia.
> 
> Where would I start?
> 
> Thanks for any direction pointers.
> 
> Bob


Once you get down, I would go talk to the staff at Red Drum Tackle in Buxton. They can give you a lot of great advice on where, what to use, how to use it, and what gear to get. John, Wheat, Denise, Bob, and Dan are all good people. That young kid working in there is pretty good too!


----------

